# Albino and normal auratus



## baza (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi'

I have one albino auratus which I am not sure of the sex but I think it may be a male, it doesnt have a stripe its kinda all white and has a large eggspot however this is obviously not certain. I also have two much smaller "normal" auratus which at this stage appear to be females they havent changed to the dark coulour yet they are around 5cm. Will the albino breed with the normal auratus and if so what will the fry look like.

thanks


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

They will breed, some fry may be albino, some will be normal.

The purity of all albino Africans is suspect however, and it would be best to breed albinos with other albinos.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I have 3 albino auratus. When they were small they were all yellow with white stripes. When they got older one of them lost the yellow color and turned mainly all white. I believe it is male and yours probably is too.

I also had 3 normal auratus. As they got bigger 2 of them started getting darker (male color) and one was beating the other up bad (he even bit off it's tail). I put the tailess one in another tank until it grew back then took him back to the LFS. He never did get as dark colored as the real mean male so I'm thinking it was a subdom male and the real mean one a dominate male. The one I thought was the female is now getting a little darker color on "her?" too. She's still colored the same but her face is getting dirty looking and a little on her belly. I'm wondering if she is a he too or if females do get a little dark on them as they get older. So far there isn't any trouble between the 2 I have left and if she really is a she I might keep the 2 and try to get a couple more females.

I can't say for sure but I really don't think the albino and the normal auratus will breed with each other if there is enough females of each. I've never seen mine paying much attention to each other. I was more worried about my albino socolofi females getting with the male albino auratus because he looks so much like them.

Sorry this is so long and not really much help lol. I haven't had any fry from any of the auratus yet for sure. I had one of the albinos holding one time but she swallowed or something after about a week. I have 2 tiny fry right now that may be normal auratus or maingano. I didn't notice any fish holding. They aren't albino but they have a horizontal stripe. I think they are starting to look a little blue so I'm leaning toward them being maingano but this is my first fry so I can't say 100%. I guess since I didn't witness the spawn I can't say 100% about anything about them other than they are fish lol.

Good luck with your fish and if you do have the the auratus cross breed, let us know how it turns out. Again, sorry so long lol.


----------



## baza (Apr 7, 2008)

hi

No worries mate its good to hear others experiences. one of my auratus hasnt eaten for two days either it is sick or it is possibly holding but both my normal auratus look to be females though they are too small too tell yet they may change later. Can they breed if the male hasnt changed to brown yet? The auratus that hasnt eaten for two days has started hiding in my fake plants and has started chasing other fish although they dont dare take on my n leleupi. i will let u know how it goes.

cheers


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Females can hold unfertilized eggs even if a male isn't in the tank. They often spit or swallow them in a day or two.


----------

